# hi



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

hello guys.

Nice forum.

I'm 29, 5'8", just under 14st, been training for about 5 years overall, with pretty large gaps in between. Currently 4 weeks into my first cycle, test e, dbol.

Later

btw, for those of you who watch BBC 2 at 8pm on thursdays ( or somewhere round there), thats NOT me on the box!


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

welcome to the board ray, good forum this, stick around bro :wink: kev


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

Hows your cycle going ray?, noticed any gains in size or strength yet?.


----------



## UncleSam (Apr 5, 2005)

Welcome mate.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome.

Cycles going okay, hardest thing is getting the food down my neck.

Put on about 10lbs, which after reading some posts doesn;t sound like that much, but I'm fairly happy with that. Strength has increase, my bench has increase 40lbs to 290lb.

Expecting the test e. to kick in soonish. Does the test hit you in a noticable way or is it just a continuation of the gradual increase of mass and strength that I'm getting now?

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2005)

it shud just continue the gradual gain, but you gotta keep the food comeing


----------



## MrSkinny (Mar 9, 2005)

raymears said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Cycles going okay, hardest thing is getting the food down my neck.
> 
> ...


Hi Ray and welcome,

I am only the same cycle as u (not sure about the dose though) and I didn't notice when test kicked in, but noticed when the D'bol stopped cos the gains were much slower. Would worry about the gain in weight, I put on 2 stone in 4/5 weeks but have lost a 7lb in 5 days, don't know why :shock: In any case I'm 6'3" 15st 4, so can do with some more weight, lol

Good luck with the rest of your cycle


----------

